# This leak is killing me..... V2 Autopilot



## Tamsran (Dec 29, 2014)

Recently came across a leak in my system. Reasonably, I went through and soaped all fittings and checked my water trap. Results were no leaks/bubbles and every line leading to my manifold were freshly re-cut. 

Cliff notes:
1.) V2 Management
2.) 2 gallon seamless tank 
2.) Single water trap 

I suspect it's a faulty manifold, the pressure is loosing 50-60 psi overnight. But for now looking for other's input and solution on further troubleshooting, thanks!


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

subscribed... 


I have a leak on my front left bag. If i stay aired up for longer than 2 hours i will start loosing pressure slowly, and overnight it looses about 20 psi. On my 13 hr drive to sowo (and 13 hour back) to Arkansas the bag did not leak, nor did the controller indicate a leak, it never has. So i'm also leaning towards a faulty manifold.

Edit - also bagged on slam series v2 management with latest software, for about 3 months now. No leaks from manifold or bag/braided line, but have not checked line yet


----------



## sootmachine (Sep 30, 2014)

I've read that the stock viair check valves will leak and let the air out of the tank through the compressor. Not sure if you're running the upgraded smc check valve or not but I thought I would share.


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Where are you losing the pressure from? The tank? Bags?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

2000bora2.0 said:


> Where are you losing the pressure from? The tank? Bags?


This information will go a long way into diagnosing the problem. :thumbup:


----------



## fredhoule (Feb 6, 2011)

My manifold was leaking from the allen plug on each side of it when I got it back form updating the software in it. Spray soapy water in those area too


----------



## Tamsran (Dec 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This information will go a long way into diagnosing the problem. :thumbup:


Doof, totally overlooked that part. Yes, my leak is only tank pressure. Bag pressure holds up just fine. Tank pressure is leaking.


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Tamsran said:


> Doof, totally overlooked that part. Yes, my leak is only tank pressure. Bag pressure holds up just fine. Tank pressure is leaking.


My tank was also leaking, and I couldn't find the leak with soapy water. So I just removed and resealed all the fittings with loctite 565, and it's good as new. I would start there.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

2000bora2.0 said:


> My tank was also leaking, and I couldn't find the leak with soapy water. So I just removed and resealed all the fittings with loctite 565, and it's good as new. I would start there.


I had a leak from my tank too and ended up really coming out of the water trap (located between the tank and manifold) because i had my max tank pressure set higher than what the trap supported (175 on the tank vs 150 max at the trap). Once I matched the tank pressure to the traps max pressure the leak went away. Total newb miss :


----------



## Tamsran (Dec 29, 2014)

DaBz1981 said:


> I had a leak from my tank too and ended up really coming out of the water trap (located between the tank and manifold) because i had my max tank pressure set higher than what the trap supported (175 on the tank vs 150 max at the trap). Once I matched the tank pressure to the traps max pressure the leak went away. Total newb miss :


Thanks, this defiantly helps cause I NEVER KNEW THAT. Dammit..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Tamsran said:


> Doof, totally overlooked that part. Yes, my leak is only tank pressure. Bag pressure holds up just fine. Tank pressure is leaking.


More then likely your check valve is bad. Take the filter off the front of the compressor and turn the compressor on. If there is air coming out of that port then you have a bad check valve.


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> More then likely your check valve is bad. Take the filter off the front of the compressor and turn the compressor on. If there is air coming out of that port then you have a bad check valve.


That's the part i forgot to mention. I replaced the Viair check valves with new SMC ones


----------

